# Warriors by Erin Hunter



## LLM (Dec 24, 2010)

Does anyone here like the Warrior series? Who's your favorite cat? I love Jayfeather so far he's my favorite 

My kitten Midnight started off as an all black cat, as he got older he got lighter grey in him. That's when I was going to change his name. I would have changed it to Jayfeather, but my mother wouldn't let me. Plus Midnight already knew his name, so we didn't change it


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

I love the warrior series, nice n dark but with suspence.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

l love cat books. I got one of the warriors books called midnight.


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to read every book up until "The Power of Three." After that it seemed all the books were pretty repetitive. Great series though!


----------

